# Is this algae or dirt



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

*** had my 55 gallon (4ft wide) cichlid community tank set up for several months now. I have 2 AC 70 HOB filters and have started noticing some black-ish algae or dirt forming on my rocks. It is hard to scrub off but Im not even sure what it is.

Any help would be appreciated

Here are some pics:


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

This looks like black brush algae, and it is the scourge of planted tanks as it can overtake and smother plants. It's not such a big issue for African cichlid tanks.

This site is geared for planted tank keepers, but it is helpful: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, thankfully it is not a planted tank. Has anybody experienced this in their cichlid tank? If so, how did you go about controlling it since I can't really put a siamese algae eater in there?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got it in my 180, my bristle nose pleco eats it.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Good to hear. I hope mine will do the same!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Feed less.


----------

